
Give a portion of your Amazon purchases to charity at no cost to you - whitepoplar
https://smile.amazon.com/
======
atonse
Can we just choose to give some to Amazon Warehouse employees or delivery
drivers?

Since Amazon won't do it themselves and treats them so badly?

~~~
vixen99
That will certainly help Amazon maintain its monopoly.

------
ocdtrekkie
The one thing I loathe about this is that I have to remember to go to
smile.amazon.com... which I never remember to do. This is presumably why this
doesn't impact Amazon's bottom line much.

(And yes, I'm sure if I really wanted to, there's a browser extension to do
this for you.)

~~~
QuantumGood
Yep, there is more than one.

------
city41
Why was this posted? AmazonSmile has been around for years and I am not aware
of any changes related to it.

~~~
whitepoplar
I figured a lot of people (most?) don't know about it and it's a net good for
the world.

------
petermcneeley
Giving without cost. Isnt this what Anand Giridharadas was talking about?

------
LiterallyDoge
This is so awesome. St. Jude is my team.

------
partycoder
Give to a charity while contributing less tax. It's a zero-sum game.

~~~
EduardoBautista
The tax discount is not 1-1 with your contributions to charity.

